# the smash punch



## jarrod (Aug 8, 2009)

really, really interesting punch.  as near as i gather from a couple viewings, you take a step back & drop your hand to your hip (almost karate style) to draw your opponent in.  then, as he moves in, you move forward with something like a vertical fist uppercut right between his mitts, twisting your whole body into it.  i'm looking forward to playing with this.

jf


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 8, 2009)

jarrod said:


> really, really interesting punch.  as near as i gather from a couple viewings, you take a step back & drop your hand to your hip (almost karate style) to draw your opponent in.  then, as he moves in, you move forward with something like a vertical fist uppercut right between his mitts, twisting your whole body into it.  i'm looking forward to playing with this.



We call it 'jodan oi tsuki' in Isshin Ryu.  Also known as the 'uppercut', it does not resemble the boxing uppercut.  The fist is thrown from the obi, vertically (isshinryu style) and rotates slightly to a slight angle as it impacts the face.  It is characterized as going more out than up, so it is not a fishhook-like 'uppercut' as such.

I am a complete newbie at MA, so somebody correct me if I am mistaken, but that looks like a traditional jodan oi tsuki to me.


----------



## jarrod (Aug 8, 2009)

well, it looked like he sometimes threw this one up & out, kind of like an extending uppercut.  that may be the difference between the smash & jodan oi tsuke.  they mention in the video that the circular motion is very important.  

jf


----------



## still learning (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello, "NICE" to watch its effects..on these other guys in the ring..

Upper cut everyone knows is NOT new...Ridduck just made some adjustments for it to  work in the boxing ring.....he sets it up and "Wam"

Deceptions is what it takes to set it up......Plus most boxers keep there hands close to the head....Guess what is open?  .....just setting it up is the "KeY"

...the chimmey effect.......hitting the "cervical vertebrae"


Aloha,  "heads-up" here!!!!!


----------

